# Check Ready Bit



## Altered (Jan 31, 2010)

Can anyone explain in a simple easy to understand way what this does?



> *Check Ready Bit*
> Use this item to enable or disable the feature Check Ready Bit. This optiononly appears when you set “Suspend to RAM” to [Auto].


----------



## Altered (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess no one knows? I looked around on the net but didnt find anything there either...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 1, 2010)

it should say what it is and does in your manual


----------



## Altered (Feb 3, 2010)

Some things never make the manual or are not totally clear if they are in the manual. This happens to be one of them...


----------

